# Tracking your application



## Lapidus (May 13, 2013)

Hi 
We are worried that the visa application centre has forgotten to put our application in the UKVI system because I have emailed the visa international queries centre to track my application since it is not possible do do it on tele performance web site and I have received this email:
Dear Sir/Madam, 

Thank you for contacting the UK Visas and Immigration international enquiry
service.

I am afraid applicants are unable to track their visa applications by
themselves. 
If you would like to know your visa application status, we can check for
you if you.

However, we cannot see your visa application record on our system, so I
would like to inform you that I have forwarded your details to another
department to track your application. We will contact you shortly when we
receive a reply. Thank you very much for your patience.

Normally it will take from 12 to 24 weeks for settlement visa. 
You can find further information on visa processing times on the following
link: https://www.gov.uk/visa-processing-times 

Kind Regards, 
Sumoltip 
UK Visas and Immigration international enquiry service 

We hope that this has answered your query. For any further details, or
should you need to contact us again, please refer to our website at


----------



## Pannyann (May 31, 2014)

Lapidus said:


> Hi
> We are worried that the visa application centre has forgotten to put our application in the UKVI system because I have emailed the visa international queries centre to track my application since it is not possible do do it on tele performance web site and I have received this email:
> Dear Sir/Madam,
> 
> ...


This happened to me but they emailed back two days later saying it was in a queue awaiting consideration. 

Is it Paris that you submitted to? If so it may be worth emailing then. I contacted sheffield where my application was submitted and they got back to me saying the application was in their office


----------



## Lapidus (May 13, 2013)

Pannyann said:


> This happened to me but they emailed back two days later saying it was in a queue awaiting consideration.
> 
> Is it Paris that you submitted to? If so it may be worth emailing then. I contacted sheffield where my application was submitted and they got back to me saying the application was in their office


No my wife applied in Accra ghana last month , I don't know where the application has been send to.


----------



## Pannyann (May 31, 2014)

Lapidus said:


> No my wife applied in Accra ghana last month , I don't know where the application has been send to.


I think Ghana deals with them in your country unlike Nigeria where they are sent to Sheffield. You could call or email them. 

Maybe one of the moderators can clarify that they are dealt with in Ghana?


----------



## Lapidus (May 13, 2013)

Ok can sent me link or their telephone number please so I can contact them tomorrow . Thanks


----------

